# Lifted Outback Surf Wagon



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the wagon is well on its way, the body and suspension lift is complete. This car drives and handles great on the road, cant wait to get it to the beach. Total clearance at lowest point is 10 1/2 " at rear end housing, and takes a 27 1/2 " tire well.Its had a body and suspention lift, the suspention is all factory components. My brother has been hard at it this winter and still has some modifications to go. Next will be a tubular front bumper with rod holders and winch, and a cooler rack w/ spare tire on a swing away on the rear, and some KC lights front and rear mounted high. On the roof will be a cargo carrier and a rod rack. For the interior, the rear seat has been removed and a hinged lid for storage installed. He has added 2 large batteries in the spare tire well and switched them to be charged off the alternator if needed. The interior will have some LED lights, 12 volt power points and a 110 power inverter & nice stereo system. The head liner has a nylon cargo net streched front and back to store rods overhead. As for the engine its stock as there pretty much bullet proof, the trans has a large aftermarket cooler. It drives great on the road and should do good on the sand, as clearance is usually the problem with these outbacks, even though the stock ones had 1/2" more clearance than a Ford Explorer. If anyone is interested in lifting one, give me a email as he builds the kits and installs them too. The pics are taken beside my wifes Outback that we had on the beach last year.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Nice...*

ride! can't say more than that.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Outback*

I have a 2003 Outback. It is way too low to take on the sand. 
We were out at Ocracoke 2 years ago and there was a Outback parked on the south end.

I stopped and spoke to the guy. The newer ones have a higher ground clearance than the 2003. I thought about lifting mine but the wife woudl not like it very much. She drives it everyday. 

I guarantee it woudl scoot on the sand. I took it out in the yard one time after a heavy rain and tried to get it to spin. I had to slide it around sideways to get it to lose traction. 

Darin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk.

Pimp your Ride!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I wonder if he could set up a lift for a Ford Escape. It has done fine on the sand, but on occasion, it will drag when in the deep ruts.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice ride due... Very nice..


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The first car I ever bought brand new was a Subaru and I loved it. The darn thing was almost indestructable! I miss that car now. That Outback looks sweet! Like a Ru on Roids!


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

sweeeeeet!


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Nice job

What would a forester cost for the lift and new tires and installation?

What would the total lift be

Thanks 

damifinow fish


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

Give me a call and we'll discuss the lift - 336-375-9679 after 6:00 Thanks Chuck


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

brah, thats the shizzzz!


----------

